# Bandsaw injury



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

Not 5 minutes after giving my little girl the safety talk on the bandsaw…...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ouch,but at least it's minor compared too loessing a finger on a ts.just know what went wrong and dont repeat it!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Bandsaws are inherently safer compared to the table saw, but they do have a long history of cutting meat in butcher shops 8^)

Definitely an ouch moment, but looks like nothing permanent so a good teaching moment! Glad to hear you are instilling safety wisdom to the kids at an early age!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure hope that wasn't on your corn pickin hand, heard the crops were poor this year, never saw any for sale up here?


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

> Sure hope that wasn t on your corn pickin hand, heard the crops were poor this year, never saw any for sale up here?
> 
> - Andre


I talked with the service manager at the local Case shop and he commented about it taking 9 minutes of hail to destroy a year of work.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Table saw injuries can kill you. I had a neighbor die after injury from a kick back that led to septicemia. Where as band saws just cut fingers and hands. Bandsaws were originally designed for butchers to cut bones and meat. I have had a couple of injuries to my hands on the bandsaw while cutting raw wood (fire wood) in preparation for a lathe project. I learn the hard way sometimes but I still have all my fingers.
Glad you only got a "scratch"....no stitches required.

Pushing odd shaped wood through the saw is subject to several potential problems from twisting or rolling if not stable on the saw top and securely held, to sudden surges in progress going from hard to soft or rotten pockets in the wood. If nothing else you will damage the blade. I would be very cautious about letting a child use either saw.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never cut myself on a table saw in the 70 years I have been doing woodworking, but I did push my left thumb into a band saw blade while guiding a piece of wood; lots of blood, but just a deep cut.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Add my name to the roster. Never a table saw injury (knock on wood) but have gotten bit by the band saw flipping away a cut off before the blade came to rest. Lesson learned.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Damn. A picture of a lopped off fingertip wouldn't bother me in the least, but even a torn fingernail makes that snake slither up my back. I feel for you, not that they hurt that bad, and like said already your fortunate to have had a saw injury of any kind, and it not being worse.

Man not a fingernail, Brrrrrr, yukkk.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

2 months along


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I've only ever injured myself on any saw, which happened to be a band saw, while I worked in a butcher shop. Learned a whole new respect for all saws at that point. I was 17 yrs old and quite stupid. Apparently i didnt need that chunk of skin on my thumb knuckle anyway.

The worst injury, and this is especially for you Steven, was a 18 ga finish nail went just under my finger nail and out the other side. Was putting a thin crown trim piece on a cheapish MDF medicine cabinet. Nail hit something inside the MDF and came out at a very awkward angle. That one hurt so bad my stomach rolled over a few times.


----------

